# Boat trailer towed - help



## daveyboy (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi all,

I was hoping someone could help me. I had my boat trailer parked in a car park in Officers City in Abu Dhabi. I think it has been towed away but having no luck with the Police or mawaqif trying to find it.

Has this happened to anyone before?

Thanks
Dave


----------

